# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  وفاة الفنان حميد مراد...انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

## واحد فاضي

البحرين تفقد الفنان الشاب حميد مراد 

انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى الشاب الفنان حميد مراد 

عن عمر يناهز 33 عاماً 


ان لله وان اليه راجعون

صور الفنان البحريني حميد مراد حيث توفي اليوم وكان مريضا بمرض فقر الدم وكان في علاج بجمهورية مصر العربية للعلاج . وكان اخر عماله 
مسلسل عيون من زجاج .


















مع العلم أن المتوفى شيعي 

----------------
للأمانه منقووووول

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الله يرحمه ويرحم جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ويغفر لهم ويسكنهم فسيح جناته

----------


## أسرار الليل

للاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## فتاة هجر

للاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الله يرحمه ويرحم موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
ويغفر له 
بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ملكة سبأ

قال الله تعالى (( كل نفس ذائقة الموت ))
رحمة الله عليه وعلى موتى المؤمنين وغفر الله له

----------


## بصيص الامل

الله يرحمه ويرحم موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## وعود

*الله يرحمه ويرحم موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## غرامك شي

ان الموت علينا حق لابد ان نجتمع معه رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## نور الولاية

*الله يرحمه ويرحم موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله الشاب حميد مراد وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان.




دمتــ بود

----------


## اسير الهوى

الله يرحمه برحمته ويدخله بواسع جنته وجميع موتى المؤمنين....

تشكر خيي على الخبرية..

----------


## غرام العاشقين

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله الشاب حميد مراد وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان. 
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنة_

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

الله يرحمه برحمته ويلهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## شوق الربيع

الله يرحمه ويرحم موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## MOONY

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلى العظيم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

رحمة الله عليه 

جزاكم الله كل الخير 

وهذه هي نهاية الحياة الدنيا 
 الى الطريق الأبديه 

اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام وآل البيت الأطهار 

تحياتي

----------


## khozam

{{{ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (1) الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (3) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5) اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا الضَّالِّينَ (7) }}}
 الله يرحمة ويرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## ديرتي تاروت

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

ما توقعت أنه يكون هو المتوفي .. سمعت عن ممثل متوفي بس ما توقعته هو


إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون .. الله يرحمه و يصبر أهله يارب

----------

